# Making use of washing machine motor



## wcndave (7 Oct 2016)

I have an old Siemens washing machine motor, and would like to make something with it. Either a slack belt sander, or I might get ambitious and make the Stumpy drum sander...

I watched a complex video by a German guy who was trying all sorts of things, and I noticed two points.

1. how do I know which cable is which? I have 5 brown and one earth coloured cable, lots I see on-line have 7 or 8 connections.
2. how can I get constant speed under load.

This last point seems more complex, the chap tried various circuits, with no control circuit the motor just went faster and faster, and then slowed under load.
With another circuit he could sort of get a steady RPM, but again it slowed under speed.

However these were all by applying different voltages. I would think that affects the power, unless the motor draws more current, however it really needs to turn at XX RPM, and then continue to be steady under various loads.

So any ideas on how to identify the connections, and what kind of control circuit one could use.

I don't mind doing some soldering and electronics, and have a basic power supply and meter.


----------



## transatlantic (7 Oct 2016)

Sorry - I don't have any advice for you, but I am planning on doing the same thing, and came across this pretty awesome design. There is nothing in there about the motor, but thought the way it all worked was pretty neat. You could also add in a slow gear setup so you don't need the manual hand control.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IH_w6zQcvS4

Just thought I'd share


----------



## pcb1962 (7 Oct 2016)

This might be of interest: http://www.calenterprises.co.uk/speed.html but is it worth the effort? 
Shiny new motors can be had pretty cheap: https://www.machinemart.co.uk/c/single-phase-electric-motors/?s=pricelowhigh


----------



## wcndave (7 Oct 2016)

But you'd still need something like this with a new motor right?

https://www.machinemart.co.uk/p/dol-starter-6-3-10-amp/

I saw that other drum sander build, however i think this one might be better (perhaps also more complex though!)

http://www.stumpynubs.com/two-stage-drum-sander.html


----------



## Steve Maskery (7 Oct 2016)

I can't help with advice, but have you tried PMing Myfordman? He is knowledgeable in this area and generous with his advice.


----------



## Monkey Mark (7 Oct 2016)

Washing machine motors are quite hard to control. Unless things have changed since the last time i looked they pretty much go into suicide mode unless you have a specific controller. 
I have one laying around which I've never done anything with for this very reason. 
It simply seemed way too much effort. A tumble drier motor is much easier, though slower /less powerful.

Edit: treadmills are often sold cheap this time of year and are ideal for belt sanders.


----------



## Rorschach (7 Oct 2016)

You don't need the fancy starter for the machine mart motors, I have run similar on just simple switches.


----------



## SteveF (7 Oct 2016)

using-washing-machine-motors-t30171.html


----------



## heimlaga (20 Oct 2016)

The main problem with washing machine motors is that they are totally open so the windings aren't protected from dust and debris of which there is plenty in a woodworking workshop. 

Some elderly industrial washing machines have more or less enclosed three phase motors but ordinary household washing machine motors aren't safe enough for my taste in a workshop environment.


----------



## pollys13 (20 Oct 2016)

Is the volts that jolt but the mills that kill.
Take care.


----------



## Monkey Mark (20 Oct 2016)

If you are looking for a cheap way to do this and are willing to mess about a little you can usually get used three phase motors much cheaper than single phase. You just then need to adapt it to run on single phase of which there are several ways to achieve this depending on your requirements.
I was recently given an almost new 3hp three phase as people often don't know what to do with them.


----------

